# UKAPS discount



## Trebor127 (25 Feb 2015)

Hi, please could you PM me the discount code. Going to place an order for Co2 kit...

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Miroslav (26 Feb 2015)

Trebor127 said:


> Hi, please could you PM me the discount code. Going to place an order for Co2 kit...
> 
> Cheers
> Rob



Hello,

email send.


----------



## Wisey (26 Feb 2015)

I didn't realise there was a discount, I checked the forums here the other day and only saw a limited time discount that had expired from some time ago. I already placed my order and paid


----------



## Miroslav (26 Feb 2015)

Hello,



Wisey said:


> I didn't realise there was a discount, I checked the forums here the other day and only saw a limited time discount that had expired from some time ago. I already placed my order and paid



Regarding your question no there is no offer going on right now, however we always trying to help every customer we have and because we building custom build for Rob he asked us if we will be so kind and give him some discount.

Also please note that every discount have to by authorized by head office and if you are not sure please contact us before placing your order.


----------



## Wisey (26 Feb 2015)

Ah, no problem! I just thought I had missed a code somewhere


----------



## 5678 (28 May 2015)

Hi, 

Just about to place an order so wondered if there was any chance of a discount code? 

Thanks


----------



## Miroslav (28 May 2015)

5678 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just about to place an order so wondered if there was any chance of a discount code?
> 
> Thanks



Hello,

Regarding to your question we do offer discount of 5% to any UKAPS member if the order is equal or more then £100


----------



## Wisey (28 May 2015)

Ah dammit, I missed out again then! Placed my £120 order and received it yesterday, the regulator and bubble counter and tubing up to Aberdeen!


----------



## JamieB (28 May 2015)

Haha I placed a 129 order as well last week and didn't know! Oh well!


----------



## Wisey (28 May 2015)

Haha, yeah, not the end of the world, it's £6. I would only end up spending it on beer


----------



## Mark D (28 May 2015)

Double dam £229.99 order received yesterday. ah well, note for next order


----------



## Miroslav (28 May 2015)

Hi all,

I am sorry to hear that you "missed" the offer.

Sometimes is very hard to to offer a discount as all our sets are already discounted (I mean the items in the sets) as well as many of our items too.

This is also why every discount need to be authorized by head office.

However we do understand that everybody trying to save any £ especially if you buying systems over £100 and this is why we always try to help our customers as much as we can.


----------



## Wisey (28 May 2015)

No worries, Miroslav. I'm happy with my order and the good service


----------



## Miroslav (28 May 2015)

Wisey said:


> No worries, Miroslav. I'm happy with my order and the good service



I am glad to hear that you are happy with our services 

Just for the future the best way is drop us an email to see if there is anything we can do for you


----------



## JamieB (28 May 2015)

I'm happy too! Lovely kit and works great! I will of course buy again


----------



## Mark D (28 May 2015)

Certainly looked like a nice bit of kit, and service so far has been great. Just waiting for my FE to arrive to start the set up process


----------



## Miroslav (29 May 2015)

Hi,



JamieB said:


> I'm happy too! Lovely kit and works great! I will of course buy again





Mark D said:


> Certainly looked like a nice bit of kit, and service so far has been great. Just waiting for my FE to arrive to start the set up process



Thank you very much for the kind words


----------



## Wisey (29 May 2015)

Hey Miroslav, just a quick thanks, the tubing and adapter has arrived today!


----------



## Miroslav (29 May 2015)

Wisey said:


> Hey Miroslav, just a quick thanks, the tubing and adapter has arrived today!



Your very welcome


----------



## JohnC (29 May 2015)

note to self - put link to ukaps journals in future co2art order notes


----------



## 5678 (3 Jun 2015)

Going to place my order today, any chance of a pm with that 5% discount code please?


----------



## Miroslav (3 Jun 2015)

5678 said:


> Going to place my order today, any chance of a pm with that 5% discount code please?



PM send


----------



## Mark D (24 Jun 2015)

I am looking to make a plant order in the next few days, are there any discount codes available?


----------



## Miroslav (25 Jun 2015)

Mark D said:


> I am looking to make a plant order in the next few days, are there any discount codes available?




Hello,

Yes we do have 10% discount for members of UKAPS.

UKAPS10OFFONPLANTS


----------



## scootamum (25 Jun 2015)

Hi Miroslav,

I ordered a CO2 kit, plants and other bits and pieces off of you last week.  When I went to the checkout, there was nowhere to enter the discount code, so I was unable to claim the discount.

Any chance of it being applied retrospectively?

Thanks.


----------



## Wisey (25 Jun 2015)

Missed out again, my plant order arrived today. This code wasn't offered when I posted about my plant order the other day


----------



## Miroslav (25 Jun 2015)

scootamum said:


> Hi Miroslav,
> 
> I ordered a CO2 kit, plants and other bits and pieces off of you last week.  When I went to the checkout, there was nowhere to enter the discount code, so I was unable to claim the discount.
> 
> ...





Wisey said:


> Missed out again, my plant order arrived today. This code wasn't offered when I posted about my plant order the other day



Hello,

I am really sorry to hear that you miss the discount voucher. Please note that the discount voucher is permanent and will not expire. This is only to give little bit of extra to all UKAPS members. You can read more in our sticky thread bellow:

http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/10-off-on-all-plants-only-for-ukaps-members.36582/

Also the discount voucher should be applied in step 2 in the checkout. However please note that you can apply only one discount voucher in any transaction.

I will try to speak to head office if there is anything we can do for both of you and sent you PM tomorrow as soon as I will have the answer.


----------



## scootamum (26 Jun 2015)

Hi Miroslav,

Thank you so much for coming back to me.

reply sent via the conversation that you started.


----------



## forever (14 Aug 2015)

Hi, do you have a discount code for non plant orders?


----------



## Miroslav (14 Aug 2015)

forever said:


> Hi, do you have a discount code for non plant orders?



Hello,

Thank you very much for the interest. 

Unfortunately there is no offer going on right now, however could you be so kind and drop me quick message as with total cost of your order as soon as you know it please?


----------



## forever (14 Aug 2015)

thanks message sent...


----------



## Zoe (15 Aug 2015)

Any chance of a bit of extra discount on one of the CO2 complete sets?


----------



## Miroslav (17 Aug 2015)

Zoe said:


> Any chance of a bit of extra discount on one of the CO2 complete sets?



Hello,

Thank you very much for the interest. 

Could you be so kind and drop me quick message with total cost of your order as soon as you know it please?


----------



## Zoe (17 Aug 2015)

Miroslav said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you very much for the interest.
> 
> Could you be so kind and drop me quick message with total cost of your order as soon as you know it please?


Should I order it first or just tell you what the cost of the stuff I'm going to order is?


----------



## Miroslav (18 Aug 2015)

Zoe said:


> Should I order it first or just tell you what the cost of the stuff I'm going to order is?



Please kindly send me the message first.


----------



## Halley (2 Mar 2016)

Hi - I just ordered some bazookas off your website - how do I get the 10% ukaps member discount?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroslav (2 Mar 2016)

Halley said:


> Hi - I just ordered some bazookas off your website - how do I get the 10% ukaps member discount?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hello,

Thank you very much for purchase.

Please note that we used to have 10% discount on all our plants, however this offer is no longer available.

Also I am really sorry about this but unfortunately we do not run any promotions right now.


----------



## Halley (2 Mar 2016)

No problem - cant wait to get those bazooka!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Halley (7 Mar 2016)

Hi, I got my bazookas (very fast shipping - thank you).  However there seems to be some mineral deposit on them.  Here are some pictures - 








Will these bazookas work?  Are they brand new as the look a little raggedly? 

Alan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroslav (7 Mar 2016)

Hello,

please note that we do not sale used items and I can confirm that all our items are brand new.

Also please note that all items are tested by our suppliers before shipped to us and  / or tested by us before ship to customer.

This is why your diffuser can sometimes arrive slightly wet and / or with marking of use.

If I am not mistaken your item should arrived sealed in original packaging from Intense.


----------



## Halley (7 Mar 2016)

Thanks for your reply.  I just want to know that the product is  safe to use as you can clearly see there is some kind of deposit on the product.  If I'm not mistaken, the whole point of this product is that is releases tiny bubbles of co2 into the water column.  If, as you can clearly see from the pictures, there is some blockage then there could be a problem.  The product looks like it has been used for some time rather than simply a one off test.  Would you not agree?  Secondly, the plastic bag from intense is simply a closed clear plastic bag with a label attached.  I did not know if your company manufactures the product or not.  I simply want reassurance over the state of the product before I opened the packaging.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroslav (7 Mar 2016)

Hello,

As I mentioned before I can confirm that we do not sale used products.

However I fully understand your concern and as we offer 100% satisfaction I created new order for you and we will send you new bazookas today.

Once again really sorry about that.


----------



## Halley (7 Mar 2016)

Thanks for your reply.  I believe you don't sell used products but there was something clearly wrong with those bazookas.  Thanks for clearing the matter up now. 
Alan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroslav (8 Mar 2016)

Hello,

Just quick update from Intense. I contacted them to give better explanation:

"We call it active layer within the density of ceramic. After chemistry process sometimes you might see spots on the ceramic ring, however there is no differences between the others. Just put it into water like any other diffuser as the chemistry process in not harmful to live stock."


----------



## Halley (8 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the update.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roman B (17 May 2016)

Hey guys!
Any discount code available ?
Thank you


----------

